# Cattleya labiata semialba pentapincelada ‘Solar Flare’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2022)

Awarded today at the Windsor Orchid Society AOS Outreach Program with an 80 point AM. What a nice surprise. 

Had one flower bruised from travelling but didn’t detract from its beauty.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 22, 2022)

Congratulations Leslie. It‘s a very classy flower!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 22, 2022)

Wow, Leslie, what a beauty. Seems you should engage extra security when you transport all these lovely Catts and Phrags in your car.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2022)

Here they are snug in the car lol:


----------



## terryros (Oct 22, 2022)

I can recognize that as labiata with more full petals than my semialba labiata. The award makes sense.

Notice the different coloration of the labellum as the lighting conditions change! Purple to magenta to rose!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 23, 2022)

terryros said:


> I can recognize that as labiata with more full petals than my semialba labiata. The award makes sense.
> 
> Notice the different coloration of the labellum as the lighting conditions change! Purple to magenta to rose!


That’s why a written description is essential to describe the color better despite what the pictures say lol.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 23, 2022)

Congrats, Leslie! As well with the award as with the very beautiful flowers (wonderful colours, good form and not least stance - no floppy-/flabbiness here! )



DrLeslieEe said:


> Here they are snug in the car lol:


Please, fasten the seatbelts!


----------



## tomp (Oct 23, 2022)

Leslie
Congratulations! Nice plant. Bring it to Sacramento we’ll award it again!
See you Wednesday.
tom


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 23, 2022)

Congrats Leslie! They are SOOO Beautiful! Definitely is making my day more cheerful already


----------



## Just1more (Oct 24, 2022)

So beautiful!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Oct 24, 2022)

wow,.what a beauty. Here, I wait patiently for my C Labiata species rescue, to form a new bud....been waiting sice 1992,but it outgrew fusarium, now doing very well.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> wow,.what a beauty. Here, I wait patiently for my C Labiata species rescue, to form a new bud....been waiting sice 1992,but it outgrew fusarium, now doing very well.


Keep it up!! They are more resilient than we realize.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2022)

Just took some pics of the mini pincelada flares today in natural light. These flares are not really evident as they are so small and light, They are on both petals and all three sepals, creating the 5 point star, thus the name I gave it.


----------



## geoffsharris (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice plant! Congrats on the well deserved award.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 25, 2022)

I’d say they are snug !! You were motivated!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I’d say they are snug !! You were motivated!!


They are all besties lol.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2022)

Looking at the photos makes me want to sniff the flowers!


----------



## LadySlipper (Oct 25, 2022)

That's so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 26, 2022)

a very nice flower!


----------



## terryros (Oct 26, 2022)

Leslie, there was a period where AOS award descriptions used color numbers to describe plants. If everyone had the correct color wheel (or chart) to refer to it would be an accurate way to convey coloration. That must have been too tedious to keep up or judges kept losing their color wheels/charts because none of the recent years ever have this information.


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 27, 2022)

I have to say, you have a real talent with the Catts!


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 27, 2022)

Congrats on the award!


----------

